
Microsoft Is Said to Announce Version of Windows for ARM Chips - lotusleaf1987
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-12-21/microsoft-is-said-to-announce-version-of-windows-for-arm-chips-at-ces-show.html
======
maximilianburke
Interesting, I wonder what its roots will be. Windows 7's progenitor, NT, long
ago was incredibly cross platform, supporting MIPS, PowerPC, and Alpha, though
never ARM. The article mentions that the platform may support x86 as well, and
I believe Windows CE once supported x86, too.

